# key not found?



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

what exactly is the key not found warning?
i was driving around (with the key in ignition- not in my pocket)
and the "key not found" warning kept coming on.
it would beep, give me the warning, go away and come back on 5 seconds later.
it did it about 20 times.
stopped at the red light, restarted and it kept going.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (hotdaymnitzbao)*

This warning usually comes up when you are trying to open a door and you don't have the key in range. Or if you are trying to start the car and the key is not in range. It sounds like the car is getting some signal to open the door and perhaps because the key is in the ignition, the key is not being found. Sounds like a short circuit. Have you washed the car recently in a high pressure carwash?


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (spockcat)*

Or the keyless start has a short in the wiring.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (trollhole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trollhole* »_Or the keyless start has a short in the wiring.









Considering the way she drives it, anything is possible.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_ Have you washed the car recently in a high pressure carwash?

i did. how did u know?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I am suspecting an electrical short in one of the door switches. If you are using a do it yourself wash, try not to aim high pressure water directly at the handles and locks. The water should dry out in a few days because it is so dry out and the condition should go away. If it doesn't, you need to see your dealer if a dead battery doesn't cause you to go there first.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: key not found? (spockcat)*

I get this warning when the key gets out of range...like when I leave the vehicle with the key in my pocket. When I return the message is on the MFI, and then disappears. It also happens when I pull up to my mailbox, and reach outside the window with my key ring to open the mailbox. So I think it is working as designed.
In case you are wondering my remote range is good, for a VW anyway(about 25').
I wonder if Christina's remote antenna wire has become dislodged from the keyless module under the dash. I got this same warning in the MFI when I initially installed the keyless start. After Spock's advice, and Orttauq's hands on help, the issue was fixed. I pulled the remote antenna wire loose when I attempted to install the keyless start without professional help.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (spockcat)*

for a second there i thought you might have installed a hidden cam while u were installing the keyless start


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_for a second there i thought you might have installed a hidden cam while u were installing the keyless start









No, I planted those inside your apartment. Much more interesting!


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_No, I planted those inside your apartment. Much more interesting!
















Uh... can you share the link with the rest of us?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (Curjo)*

http://www.spy_on_bao.com


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_http://www.spy_on_bao.com

Damn, my server is down again.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_http://www.spy_on_bao.com


you do know that underscores are NOT allowed in domain names?
try 
http://www.spy-on-bao.com or http://www.bao.com/spy


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Damn, my server is down again.









Probably made by VW and serviced by a VW tech.


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: key not found? (Curjo)*

I have this same issue constantly. I have the keyless start and I get it all the time, and I mean all the time, when driving down the road while the key is either in my pocket or the cupholder. my dealer only works well with specific instructions. What do I tell them to reconnect? a remote antenna to the keyless module, what???? btw, I had a phantom dead battery about 2 weeks ago...
thanks!
-stu


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (StuHaul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StuHaul* »_btw, I had a phantom dead battery about 2 weeks ago...
thanks!
-stu

Do you have the radio with NAV? - Just curious... Thanks!
Wolfgang


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (4x4s)*

LOL.
and yes. i scraped the ice/water/snow off the door handle. it stopped giving me the "key not found" fault.
thanks spock.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (hotdaymnitzbao)*

I have a friend with a Keyless and she gets the holes taped over like they do to the wiper at the carwash.
Bao, look for Spock's camera between the pedals.






















Cy


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_I have a friend with a Keyless and she gets the holes taped over like they do to the wiper at the carwash.
Bao, look for Spock's camera between the pedals.






















Cy

Cy, are you in the army? your jokes come straight from there.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: key not found? (****us)*

Semper Fi...SF...America's 911!








Cy


----------



## StuHaul (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: key not found? (wkaml)*

do I have the nav radio?
yes


----------

